#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-04
<Guest21796> hello
<sockod> hello again :P
<sockod> παιδιά το tomcut είναι εγκατεστημένο σε κάθε έκδοση του linux;
<simosx> sockod, το tomcat είναι διαθέσιμο σε κάθε έκδοση του Ubuntu. Δεν έρχεται προεγκατεστημένο, αρκεί να το εγκαταστήσεις ο ίδιος.
<sockod> σίμο
<sockod> ευχαριστώ ρε φίλε
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2306-1: GNU C Library vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2306-1/>
<sockod> συγνώμη αλλά είμαι καινούριος
<sockod> σε αυτά τα updates
<sockod> πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε τα αρχεία
<sockod> κι από αυτά να κάνουμε update;
<sockod> ή γίνεται με sudo apt-get update
<sockod> $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<simosx> sockod, με  apt-cache search tomcat μπορείς να δεις ότι υπάρχει tomcat6 και tomcat7. Εγκαθιστάς μια από τις εκδόσεις (μάλλον θα ξέρεις καλύτερα).
<simosx> sockod, η εγκατάσταση γίνεται με π.χ.  sudo apt-get install tomcat7
<simosx> Γενικά μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις όλα τα πακέτα με εντολές όπως apt-get install όνομαπακέτου. Έχει νόημα να εντοπίσεις κάποιο οδηγό που να λέει τη λίστα με τα ονόματα των πακέτων. Π.χ. γκουγκλάρεις για "tomcat installation ubuntu".
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-05
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2306-2: GNU C Library regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2306-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-06
<mixalis> Καλημερα παιδια
<mixalis> εχω ενα προβλημα με τα βιντεο στο ιντερνετ οταν βαζω παιζουν πολυ γρηγορα σε ταχυτητα και καθολου ηχο ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2307-1: GPGME vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2307-1/>
<bobptz> παιδιά, δε μπουτάρει το ubuntu, βγαζει error "Could not write bytes: broken pipes"
<bobptz> μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?
<bobptz> έχω βάλει εδώ το dmesg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7964696/
<george_> geia sas..kseri kaneis pws apegkatastw to skype?
<george_> se linux mind
<junka> Μπορεις να ανοιξεις το Software Center να κανεις αναζητηση του πακετου και να το κανεις απεγκατασταση. Το ιδιο μπορεις και απο το synaptic package manager. Τριτον μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα τερματικο και να δωσεις την εξης εντολη: sudo apt-get remove skype
<george_> den me afini na mpw sto skype
<george_> olo mou lei to skype den mpori na sinde8i
<george_> mipos kseris ti simveni
<george_> 4.2.0.13 ekdosi exw
<junka> κανε sudo apt-get remove skype* --purge
<george_> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε Κατασκευή Δένδρου Εξαρτήσεων                   Ανάγνωση περιγραφής της τρέχουσας κατάσταση... Ολοκληρώθηκε E: Αδυναμία εντοπισμού του πακέτου skype.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'skype.deb'
<george_> afto mou evgale
<junka> πως εκανες εγκατασταση το σκαιπ
<george_> to eixan vali eksarxis
<george_> k egw shmera
<george_> piga sto diaxiristi logismikou
<george_> k prospa8isa na to ksanaegkatastiso apo eki
<george_> den kserw k polla
<junka> kanto apegkatastasi apo ton diaxiristi logismikou
<junka> vasika ekanes enimerosis shmera?
<george_> oute egw den kserw ti exw kani
<george_> mpika se ayto
<george_> kai mou lei mh egkatestimeno
<junka> to programma omws yparxei k trexei kanonika?
<george_> nai
<junka> dokimase sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin
<george_> paw menu diadiktio k iparxi to skype
<george_> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε Κατασκευή Δένδρου Εξαρτήσεων                   Ανάγνωση περιγραφής της τρέχουσας κατάσταση... Ολοκληρώθηκε Το πακέτο skype δεν είναι εγκατεστημένο και δεν θα αφαιρεθεί. Εννοείτε 'skype:i386'? Το ακόλουθο πακέτο εγ
<junka> to akoloutho paketo...?
<george_> 1 θα αφαιρεθούν και 10 δεν αναβαθμίζονται. Μετά από αυτή τη λειτουργία, θα χρησιμοποιηθούν 0 B χώρου από το δίσκο. Θέλετε να συνεχίσετε [Ν/ο];
<junka> nai
<george_> pali egkatastimeno ine
<george_> den diagrafike
<junka> ama to kaneis click trexei?
<george_> nai anigi kanonika
<george_> aplos otan
<george_> dino to kwdiko
<george_> mou lei
<george_> to skype den mpori na sinde8i
<junka> nai giati den exeis tin teleutaia ekdosi kai h microsoft anakoinose oti den tha ypostirizei palioteres ekdoseis
<junka> etsi kapou diavasa toulaxiston
<george_> pws ginete na valw thn kenourgia
<junka> pigaineis sto skype.com
<junka> downloads kai katevazeis thn ekdosi gia ubuntu
<junka> diplo click sto arxeio kai to kaneis install
<george_> egw exw linux mind
<george_> kai den to exei sthn lista
<junka> to ubuntu multiarch einai to simvato me to linuxmint
<george_> to evala n katevi
<junka> ...
<george_> to egkatestise
<george_> alla otan dino kwdiko
<george_> to anigi
<george_> dixni ths epafes m
<george_> kai meta klini amesws
<junka> vale windows
<george_> :)
<george_> oxi mwre thn exw katavri me ta linux
<george_> ma to anigi
<george_> akougete o hxos o xaraktiristikos apo to skype
<george_> kai meta klini amesos monotou
<george_> an mporis se kati allo thn voi8ia sou
<george_> katw deksia
<george_> pou dixni thn aspida
<george_> panta edw kai arketo kero mou dixni ena x
<george_> ena palia htane ena prasino tik
<george_> kai otan klikaro gia na psaksi
<george_> mou lei
<george_> to apo8ethrio mpori na mhn eine pleon dia8esimo
<george_> i na mhn eine dinati i epikinonia me ayto logo provlimatwn diktiou
<george_> Αδυναμία λήψης όλων των ευρετηρίων του αποθετηρίου  Το αποθετήριο μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο ή να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία με αυτό λόγω προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αν είναι διαθέσιμη, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μια παλιότερη έκδοση του απ
<george_> ayto mou grafi
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-07
<george_> Αδυναμία λήψης όλων των ευρετηρίων του αποθετηρίου  Το αποθετήριο μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο ή να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία με αυτό λόγω προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αν είναι διαθέσιμη, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μια παλιότερη έκδοση του απ
<george_> kseri kanis ti simveni k mou to vgazi ayto otan paw n kanw enimerosi?
<bobptz> παιδιά, ξέρει κανένας να με βοηθήσει με το πρόβλημα   "Could not write bytes: broken pipes”.?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Επιτυχής επανεπιβεβαίωση της ελληνικής κοινότητας Ubuntu από το LoCo council <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/07-08-14/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%84%CF%85%CF%87%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%B2%CE%B1%CE%AF%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7-%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%82-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B7%CF%
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2308-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2308-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Κρυπτογράφηση και ιδιωτικότητα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315842#p315842> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315321#p315321> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκπαίδευση πÏ
<rataplan> καλησπέρα, Sata conroller mode AHCI ή Compatible ?
<george_> Αδυναμία λήψης όλων των ευρετηρίων του αποθετηρίου  Το αποθετήριο μπορεί να μην είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο ή να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία με αυτό λόγω προβλημάτων δικτύου. Αν είναι διαθέσιμη, θα χρησιμοποιηθεί μια παλιότερη έκδοση του αÏ
<george_> kseri kanis ti simeven otan paw na kanw enimerosi?
<pappasadrian> george_: το πρωτο σου μηνυμα δεν φαινεται (τουλαχιστον οχι σε μενα)
<pappasadrian> δοκιμασε να γραφεις μικροτερα μηνυματα, γιατι δεν τα παει καλα το irc με μακροσκελη πραγματα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-10
<sockod> καλημέρα
<george_> eine kanis edw
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-03
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<dare> hey paidia
<dare> einai kaneis mesa
<dare> exw mia aporeia
<dare> eeeei
<dare> hey
<dare> Drakevr eisai mesa?
<dare> paidia
<talos-mintgr> ave
<dare> xreizwme vohtita sxetika me to uefi
<dare> den katalavenw
<dare> akolouthisa afto ton odhgo
<dare> etrexa      [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<dare> kai moy evgale oti trexw lagacy
<dare> dld oxi uefi
<dare> alla to bios moy grafei oti einai uefi!!!
<dare> einai kapws etsi to bios m http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/F/317571/original/gigabyte_x79_uefi-1.png
<talos-mintgr> Ας ξεκινησουμε απο το το θέλεισ να κάνεις και γιατί ...
<dare> swsta
<dare> thelw na kanw egkatastash to ubuntu
<dare> kai epeidh den kserw pws prepei na proetimasw to bios
<dare> rwthsa sto forum
<dare> kai moy dwsan afton ton odhgo https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#Topic-01-c
<dare> ton diavasa, kai etrexa to live cd pou eftiaksa
<talos-mintgr> Θέλεις να έχεις μαζι Windows?
<dare> nai, exw win 7
<dare> kai otan trexw to      [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<dare> moy leei oti exw legacy
<talos-mintgr> ok
<talos-mintgr> παμε παρακατω
<dare> omws, to bios moy einai uefi, kapws etsi http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/F/317571/original/gigabyte_x79_uefi-1.png
<dare> kai twra exw mpedreftei
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν
<dare> telika exw uefi h oxi, kai telika thn egkatastash tha thn kanw gia uefi h gia legacy
<talos-mintgr> 1. Ολοι οι καινούργοι υπολογιστές έχουν UEFI BIOS
<talos-mintgr> 2. Αυτό όμως μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί
<dare> exei kapoio arnhtiko an einai apenergopoihmeno?
<talos-mintgr> 3. Το ubuntu τρεχει τόσο σε UEFI οσο και σε legacy
<dare> ta windows?
<talos-mintgr> 4. O Εγκξαταστατης ξέρει τι κάνει
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπον μερικα πραγματα
<dare> egw exw kanei to install kai sta windows
<talos-mintgr> 1. το UEFI ειναι καλό
<dare> giati ?
<talos-mintgr> 2. Το Secure Boot που είναι κομμάτο του UEFI δεν είναι
<dare> ara tha to apenergopoihsw
<talos-mintgr> Ναι και προχωρα στην εγκατάσταση
<dare> ok, to uefi einai kako an einai apenergopoihmeno?
<talos-mintgr> Θεωρητικά εχεις μια ασφαλεια επιπλέων στα windows
<talos-mintgr> Πρακτικά παιρνεις τα @@ σου και σου κάνει τη ζωη ποιο δύσκολη
<dare> ti asfaleia? ennow apo.. ti?
<talos-mintgr> Απο το να εγκαταστσησεις άλλο λειτουργικο
<dare> LOL!!
<dare> eleftheri agora s leei meta
<talos-mintgr> Και απο κατι rootkits δηλαδη πραγματα που σκαλίζοθν το boot στα windows,
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα στην πραξη μικροτατο το όφελος
<dare> tespa, eyxaristw poly file, na 'se kala :)
<dare> kati telefteo vasika
<dare> palia eixa prospathisei na kanw install me wubi
<dare> alla kati den ekana swsta kai den doyleve
<dare> kai meta diegrapsa to partion (20G) apo ta windows
<talos-mintgr> καλη επιτυχία
<dare> twra sto boot moy leei an thelw na kanw boot apo ubuntu
<dare> ennw den exw ubuntu
<dare> exei minei apolithoma sto bios
<dare> einai kako afto
<talos-mintgr> Κακο γιατι σε καθυστερεί
<talos-mintgr> Κατα τα άλλα ακακο
<dare> me kathsterei kata to boot ennoeis?
<talos-mintgr> ναι
<dare> mpa.. den exw katalavei kamia diafora
<dare> eyxaristw :D
<talos-mintgr> 1-2sec λολ
<dare> :D
<dare> sto install tha pathsw something else kai tha kanw egw ta bios
<dare> *ta partion
<dare> tha einai dual boot etsi?
<talos-mintgr> Αν έχεις ειδικε απαιτησεις για τις καταμήσεις ΝΑΙ
<dare> what?
<dare> oxi.. apla otan paw na kanw to install
<dare> thn proegoumenh fora
<dare> den moy eixe epilogh gia egkastasths dipla sta windows
<dare> tespa... bye
<dare> geia sas paidia
<dare> thelw (pali) na rwthsw kati teleftaio
<dare> heheheheheiii
<dare> urahhh
<dare> uuuuuraaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
<dare> thelw na rwthsw kati
<dare> EEEEEEEEEEEI
<dare> paidia
<dare> thlew na rwthsa kati
<dare> einai kaneis mesa
<dare> re paidia
<dare> ηευυ
<dare> ειναι κανεις μεσα
<dare> θελω να ρωτησω κατι
<MaK_> καλησπέρα
<Guest93994> γίνεται να κάνω μια συντόμευση στην επιφάνεια εργασίας ενός προγράμματος;
<pc_magas> Exw enan disko 3.5 GB na ton petaksw sta skoupidia h na ton vapsw mple kai na ton petaksw stin 8allassa?
<pc_magas> mama time
<Guest93994> xaxaxaxa
<dare> παιδεια
<dare> *παιδια
<dare> ειναι κανεις σας μεσα? θελω να ρωτησω κατι
<dare> για σου pc maga
<dare> εχω μια απορεια
<dare> μπορεις να βοηθησεις?
<pc_magas> Rixtin
<dare> θελω να περασω ubuntu
<pc_magas> na dw ti mporw na kanw
<pc_magas> Ok
<pc_magas> kai?
<dare> αλλα στο bios δεν βρισκω επιλογη για secure boot
<pc_magas> Pou kolas megale/megali?
<dare> ωστε να το κλείσω
<dare> ... δεν μπορώ να κλείσω το secure boot
<pc_magas> dare, exeis kamia pic apo to bios?
<pc_magas> Ti montelo Ypologisti exeis?
<dare> πωω. οχι φιλε
<dare> να σου βρω μια παρομοια απο το nternet
<pc_magas> dare, den mporeis na travikseis mia apo to kinito?
<dare> http://media.bestofmicro.com/1/F/317571/original/gigabyte_x79_uefi-1.png etsi einai
<dare> τι ειναι αυτο?
<pc_magas> Vlepw ti client exeis
<dare> ναι αλλα πρεπει να μπω και να ξαναβγω
<dare> σε τι σε βοηθαει?
<pc_magas> dare, an den sou einai kopws
<pc_magas> Isws to mati mou na dei kati
<dare> τι κανω
<pc_magas> me fwto
<dare> οκ περιμενε λιγα λεπτακια
<pc_magas> Ektos an mou peis to montelo tou ypologisti kai to googlarw / duckuck go arw
<dare> ειναι build
<dare> μισω αν μπορω να βρω μητρικη
<pc_magas> Tote ti monther exeis?
<pc_magas> mother*
<dare> Gigabyte F2A55-DS3
<dare> BIOS : American Megatrends Inc. f2, 28/0/2012
<pc_magas> telika pame se pic eidika sto menu pou leei boot h kaqti tetoio. vasika trava oles tis o8ones ap mia fwto kai dwstes edw
<pc_magas> (mpreis na steileis me XDCC) h na tis anevaseis sto http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<dare> οκ, μισο λεπτάκι
<dare> etoimos
<dare> http://imgur.com/a/7iXNX
<dare> akoute?
<pc_magas> Strin triti fwto to Boot mode ti leei?
<pc_magas> NA paikseis me auto ligo?
<dare> ti tha eprepe?
<pc_magas> Akomi den kserw an paikseis me to security option ti ginetai
<dare> miso na... ksanadw!
<pc_magas> dare na tou alakseis times - na deis ti times exei
<dare> ok, me to securtiy option h to boot mode?
<dare>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<pc_magas> Kai me ta 2 8elw na dw ti epiloges exei - kalyteri poio zoomarismeni fwto
<dare> oook :) miso leptakia
<pc_magas> Episeis isws h teleutaia epilogi isws na voleuei
<pc_magas> (Overide Boot options)
<pc_magas> Na epilekseis ubuntu
<pc_magas> Vasika exeis 3 epilogie sp[ou isws na duilwnoun secure boot off
<dare> eeetoimos http://imgur.com/a/CMENJ
<pc_magas> A) Sto boot mode epelekse legacy
<pc_magas> Kai eisai OK
<pc_magas> ☺
<dare> oook eyxarist;v!!
<dare> :d
<dare> :D
<dare> na se kala file
<dare> ;)
<dare> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-04
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<talos-mintgr> spera
<pc_magas> Ti nea?>
<pc_magas> Loipon exw kala nea
<pc_magas> Epeisaq to afentiko mou na kanoume kati Open Source
<talos-mintgr> good :P
<pc_magas> Alla o firefox me exei na min pw ti se crashe3s
<pc_magas> Den leei na stamatisei
<talos-mintgr> dokimases me kapoio katharo Profile ?
<talos-mintgr> firefox -P "lala"
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, me to pou svine ton fakelo mozilla ola Ok otan paw na valw ta plugins pou eixa ekei arxizei
<pc_magas> O ESR den espase
<talos-mintgr> Ara kapoio addon tin kanei tin zimia
<talos-mintgr> me to kolpo ayto
<talos-mintgr> firefox -P "lala"
<pc_magas> H safe mode
<pc_magas> pou ta svinei ola
<talos-mintgr> den xreiazete na to svineiw gia dokimes
<pc_magas> Akimi otan ton kleinw mou vgazei sfalma krasarismatos
<talos-mintgr> Dokimase na ftiakseiw ena kainurgio Profile
<talos-mintgr> firefox -P "lala"
<pc_magas> Ne neo profil ok
<pc_magas> Den kserw oti evgala kapoies search engines
<pc_magas> ti paizei
<talos-mintgr> E tote tha prepei na vreiw to provlimatiko addon kai na to antikatastiseiw me kati allo
<pc_magas> MA to 87ema einai kai me apenergopoihmena me olla ta addons pali spaei
<talos-mintgr> Den ksereis, pithana kapoio sync na ksanavazei kati
<talos-mintgr> Dokimase me ena neo profile. Den xaneis kati
<pc_magas> me neo paizei mia xara ta passwords pws pairnw pisw apo to sync pws tou lew min valeis plugins?
<talos-mintgr> Den exo idea :P
<pc_magas> A otan tou lew na ka8arizei to istoriko o firefox krasarei
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2677-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2677-1/>
<pc_magas> PAides ti egine me to Lucky Backup
<pc_magas> Xa8ike auto
<pc_magas> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-05
<dare> herete paidia
<dare> exw ena provlhma
<dare> o installer tou ubuntu den mou anagnwrizei ta windows
<dare> kai etsi den mporw na kanv dual boot egkatastash
<dare> ....epishs, otan pataw "something else"
<dare> den anagnwrizei to partion twn windows
<dare> san na einai empty o diskos
<talos-mintgr> Sorry alla ora na tin kano
<talos-mintgr> i entoli
<talos-mintgr> sudo lsblk
<talos-mintgr> tha su pei stoixeia gia tus diskous
<dare> paidia einai kaneis mesa?
<dare> exw ena provlhma
<dare> heyy paidia
<dare> einai kaneis mesa
<dare> exw ena provlhma
<dare> pssst file
<dare> eisai mesa
<dare> exw ena problem
<dare> :/
<talos-mintgr> xaireto kai pali
<dare> geia s talos!
<talos-mintgr> Συγνωμη για πριν αλλα επρεπε να την κάνω
<dare> mporeis na me vohtiheseis ligo me to provhlma p exw
<talos-mintgr> Εβγαλες άκρη?
<dare> its ok, den peirazei
<dare> oxi, katholou
<dare> akomh apo to live cd eimai
<dare> na s thimhsw ti exw?
<talos-mintgr> κ
<dare> to ubuntu kata to install den vlepei ta windows
<dare> san na mhn uparxoun
<dare> kai sto sthing else
<dare> moy dixnei ton disko san na einaiempty entelws
<talos-mintgr> Δωσε σε ενα τερματικό την εντολή
<talos-mintgr> sudo lsblk
<talos-mintgr> και πες μου τι βγάζει
<dare> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT sda      8:0    0 465.8G  0 disk  ├─sda1   8:1    0   100M  0 part  └─sda2   8:2    0 164.9G  0 part  sr0     11:0    1   996M  0 rom  /cdrom loop0    7:0    0   953M  1 loop /rofs
<dare> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/d4ec80dd6
<talos-mintgr> οκ
<talos-mintgr> Εδω βλέπω έχεις ενα δίσκο 465.8G με 2 κατατμήσεις
<talos-mintgr> 100M και 164.9G
<talos-mintgr> ειναι σωστό αυτό?
<dare> nai
<dare> kai oi dyo katatmhseis twn win 7
<talos-mintgr> Mpew mesa apo ta windows
<talos-mintgr> Και κάνε επισκευή του δίσκου
<talos-mintgr> Μετα κάνε κλεισιμο του μηχανήματος (και όχι αναστολή η οτιδήποτε άλλο)
<dare> apo pou tha kanw thn episkevh?
<dare> ennow... pws?
<talos-mintgr> Απο τα ίδια τα Windows
<dare> kai meta kleishmow kanoniko, ok
<dare> ok perimene isws ksanampw se ligo sto irc
<dare> eyxariwstv fie
<dare> *file
<talos-mintgr> Ο δίσκος μπορεί να τον έχουν χαρακτηρισει τα windows ως χρειαζετε-επισκευή
<dare> den kserw omws pws tha ton kanw episkevei
<talos-mintgr> καλο ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις το εργαλέιο των windows αντι για του linux για αυτό
<dare> *episkevh
<talos-mintgr> Χαχα δεν εχω windows καρδια μου
<dare> hehehe ook
<dare> see ya :D
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα με δεξι κλικ στο δίσκο
<talos-mintgr> η με ενα εργαλείο που είναι χωμενο καπου στα Admin μεσα στο control panel
<dare> ok!!
<talos-mintgr> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2641432
<talos-mintgr> επαε λέει πως
<talos-mintgr> Θα το βάλεις να κανει και θα κάνεις επανεκινηση στα windows για να το κάνει
<talos-mintgr> καλη τυχη
<dare> herete paidia
<dare> einai kaneis sas mesa
<dare> geia s file
<dare> eisia mesa?
<dare> exw ena provlhma
<pc_magas> MAgkes deite kai mazepse ta sagonia sas http://www.e-shop.gr/mitriki-raspberry-pi-foundation-model-b--p-PER.911842
<pc_magas> Kai: http://www.e-shop.gr/mitriki-raspberry-pi-2-model-b-p-PER.911852
<pc_magas> Alla kai: http://www.e-shop.gr/mitriki-intel-galileo-gen-2-development-board-p-PER.528153
<pc_magas> Apla ta spaei?
<pc_magas> De to teleutaio pairnia kai Ardui Shields
<pc_magas> Ta spaei leme?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2703-1: Cinder vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2703-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2704-1: Swift vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2704-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2705-1: Keystone vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2705-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ / 6-8 Νοεμβρίου 2015 ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331133#p331133>
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> ksana
<pc_magas> jemadux, kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ema8es ta nea?
<jemadux> οχι
<pc_magas> Feran sto Eshop to Raspberry Pi
<pc_magas> !
<jemadux> οκ ..και;
<pc_magas> Auto
<pc_magas> Pleon oute ebay oute na perimeneis aiwnes
<pc_magas> apla sto fernoun kai spiti
<pc_magas> Isn't that awesome!!!!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2706-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2706-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2707-1: Firefox vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2707-1/>
<c21> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Kalispera paidia
<pc_magas> Pws kserw pws h entoli dd exei teleiwsei?
<diamond_gr> pc_mangas με την pv
<diamond_gr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<pc_magas> diamond_gr, exw dei kai oti me tin kill sou leei to progress
<pc_magas> KAi eutuxws stamataei mono tou
<pc_magas> Ekteleis to dd kai meta to kaneis Kill me ena sygkekrimeno signal
<diamond_gr> Ωραια
<pc_magas> diamond_gr, apla den iksera an sinexizei kai otan teleiwsei apla "pagwnei"
<diamond_gr> Κομπλε
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-08
<Tassos> Καλημέρα μάγκες! :)
<Tassos> Έχω βεβαίως και μια ερώτηση.. για όποιον έχεις ασχοληθεί με την Python και συγκεκριμένα με πακέτα
<Tassos> δε μπορώ να καταφέρω να κάνω import ένα module που βρίσκεται σε ένα φάκελο πάνω από αυτόν που βρίσκεται το πρόγραμμα μου
<tinsfor> geia sas :D
<tinsfor> mia erotisi sxetika me ubuntu 32bit
<tinsfor> exw ena pc sxetika palio 1g ram p4 2pirino ktlp toy pernaw ubuntu 14.4 32bit anigi kanonika ala kolah yperbolika kai den blepi merika usb ethernet ktlp
<tinsfor> ekana ola ta update kai upgrade
<tinsfor> kai tpt
<Antonis> Καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση, σκευτομαι να βάλω στον 2ρο pc μου ubuntu αλλά θέλω ένα καλό προγραμμα για να προγραματιζω с++ ένα εξισου καλό οπως το Visual c++ Ξερετε κατι?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-08
<jemadux> hey all
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-09
<jemadux> hey philipballew
<philipballew> jemadux, hey
<philipballew> whats up?
<jemadux> everythink ok
<Black_Horseman> helloz
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-11
<pc_magas> Παίδες έχω μια αππορία
<pc_magas> σε ένα docker coontainer έκανα unzip στο /tmp ένα  zip μετά την τοποθέτηση του με mv στο σωστό σημείο πως μπορς να τρέξω μια ενντοολλή που: Να σκαν΄αρει τον  φάκελο που μόλις μετακίνησα εάν είναι δάκελοσ όρισε permissions 766 εάν είναι αρχείο όρισε 711
<pc_magas> persmissions
<dorei> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8VyUsVOic0
<ee2455> pc_magas: Αν πρόκειται για directory, θες να αλλάξεις τα permissions μόνο γι' αυτό το directory ή recursively;
<pc_magas> ρεψθρσιωελυ
<pc_magas> recursively
<ee2455> Ψάξου με κάτι τέτοιο: find . -type d -exec chmod 766 {} +
<pc_magas> και εάν δεν είναι?
<ee2455> ή με find . -type f -exec chmod 711 {} + για τα αρχεία
<pc_magas> thanks
<ee2455> Εκεί που έχω την τελεία μετά το find, βάλε το directory που θέλεις.
<ee2455> Η 1η εντολή αλλάζει τα permissions σε όλα τα directories recursively και η 2η σε όλα τα αρχεία (πάλι recusively).
<pc_magas> ee2455, ευχαριστώ.
<ee2455> Τίποτα.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-12
<jemadux> hey all
<jemadux> jabber δεν χρησιμοποιω
<jemadux> λαθος τσατ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-13
<Tassos> καλησπέρα μάγκες! :)
<Tassos> Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κάνεις κανείς ένα repository ( αποθετήριο ) για την εφαρμογή του ;
<Tassos> Ώστε να βοηθάει τους άλλους κατά την εγκατάσταση και τα updates ;
<junko> gia poia dianomi
<Tassos> ubuntu debian
<Tassos> junko: και αν σε κάποια είναι πιο εύκολο, ποια είναι αυτή ( έτσι ενημερωτικά )
<junko> wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<junko> debian.org/mirror/ftpmirror
<Tassos> junka:  για ubuntu είναι δύσκολο ; Μπορεί κάποιος να με κατευθύνει παρακαλώ ;
<junka> den vlepo to logo giati thes na to kaneis
<junka> sou edosa links
<junka> diavase ta
<Tassos> μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο κατατοπιστικός ;
<Tassos> διότι θέλω για μια εφαρμογή που έχω κάνει..
<junka> ti theleis na kaneis
<Tassos> να μην σου έλεγα πάνε και κατέβασε την από εδω... και πάτα να την κάνεις εγκατάσταση.. και για μελλοντικά updates θα σε πάρω τηλ :P
<Tassos> θέλω να έχω σε ένα repository όπως τόσα και τόσα.. και να σου λέω πρόσθεσε το στο σύστημα σου
<Tassos> και έπειτα με ένα απλό : sudo apt-get installl myProgramm
<junka> a
<Tassos> να εγκαθιστάτε πανεύκολα.. και τα updates να τα παίρνεις χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο.. όταν θα βγαίνει και κάνεις ενημέρωση του σύστημα σου
<junka> PPA thes na kaneis
<Tassos> τότε θα ενημερώνετε και η εφαρμογή μου...
<Tassos> ναι
<Tassos> εσύ αυτό που μου έστειλες συγνώμη αλλά, τι νόμιζες;
<junka> mirror ta repos tou disto
<junka> help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Tassos> το έχω δει.. αλλά δε με έχει βοηθήσει και τόσο.. :(
<junka> dimiourgeis ena launchpad account kaneis energopoisi to PPA, simfoneis me to policy tou ubuntu kai meta eisai etoimos na anebaseis ta .deb paketa s
<junka> ta PPA tou ubuntu douleuoyn kai se debian
<Tassos> ναι αυτό που είναι το πιο δύσκολο είναι το πακετάρισμα.. :/ το να δημιουργήσω το .deb αρχείο με το λογισμικό μου.. :/
<Tassos> έχω καταφέρει να κάνω κάποια deb files αλλά μάλλον με τον πιο χαζό τρόπο.. και δουλεύουν καλά μονάχα στην εγκατάσταση στην απεγκατάσταση έχουν θέματα...
<Tassos> γενικά με το πακετάρισμα.. αυτό είναι το κυρίως που δε μπορώ να πετύχω.. :/
<junka> kaneis compile apo source code
<Tassos> ορίστε; τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
<junka> ama de xereis to ena de xereis to allo
<Tassos> junka: δε καταλαβαίνω τι λες.. εκτός και αν έγραψες κάτι που δεν βλέπω
<junka> Tassos; sou eipa kapoia pragmata, psaxe kai asxoleisou, min perimeneis apo emena na sou po vima vima pws na to kaneis
<Tassos> καλά οκ.. άστο εσύ ούτε γρίφους να μου έλεγες ρε.. και εννοιείτε δε τα περιμένω από εσένα όλα.. μια βοήθεια ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει
<Tassos> έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές τα περισσότερα links τα έχω δει.. αλλά κάπου κάνω λάθος με το πακετάρισμα σε .deb
<Tassos> τέλος πάντων
<Tassos> άστο αν έχεις και εσύ κάτι να μου πεις πες το.. και άσε τα αόριστα..
<junka> bye
<Tassos> junka:  Ευχαριστώ πάντως. :)
<junka> Tassos; ψαξε καποιον οδηγο εδω forum.ubuntu-gr.org
<Tassos> junka: νομίζω είχα ψάξει και δεν είχα βρει
<junka> Tassos; cerebrux.net/2016/04/28/introduction-to-ubuntu-pagkaging/
<junka> μαθε να ψαχνεις
<Tassos> junka : ευχαριστώ πολύ.. το είχα δει αλλά αυτό θα το ξανά δω..
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-07
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2019-08-07
<Junka> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2020-08-07
<yiankos__> καλησπέρα
<yiankos__> μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με τα ubuntu linux;
<yiankos__> δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στο mac διαμέρισμα που το σύστημα αρχείων είναι apfs
<yiankos__> υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή, πρόγραμμα,που να με αφήνει να έχω πρόσβαση στο mac διαμέρισμα;
<yiankos__> @eiosifidis τεμέτερον, ντε φτάς;
<yiankos__> κάποιος ρε παιδιά, μία βοήθεια;
<yiankos__> is anybody here to help me?
